# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  hỏi về cách đấu THC3T-04 với bob mach3

## honganle

chào mọi người cho em hỏi cách đấu THC3T-04 với bob mach3. ai biết giúp em với ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Em cũng có 1 bộ mà , hiện tại không cài đặt nổi .Qua bộ này điều khiển lên xuống bằng Mach3 được mà không điều chiều cao tự động được .

----------


## ktshung

> Em cũng có 1 bộ mà , hiện tại không cài đặt nổi .Qua bộ này điều khiển lên xuống bằng Mach3 được mà không điều chiều cao tự động được .


Em đã từng dùng nó rồi, bác đọc hướng dẫn rồi làm là được mà, bác làm rồi hỏi từng bước em trả lời cho, chứ hỏi cả vậy em ko biết vướng đoạn nào để tư vấn, chú ý cái arc max và arc min là được thôi

----------


## honganle

cho em hỏi mình có thể job bằng tay trên bob mach3 từ bộ này đợc ko mấy anh

----------


## ktshung

> cho em hỏi mình có thể job bằng tay trên bob mach3 từ bộ này đợc ko mấy anh


được bác, riêng Z còn job được bằng nút bấm của THC

----------


## honganle

> được bác, riêng Z còn job được bằng nút bấm của THC


em thấy 1 số cái dung step 1 số dung DC, vậy khác nhau ra sao anh. DC có đảm bảo chính xác ko anh

----------

